# Identification of chanterelle mushrooms



## Nick deek (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi guys, new on here. Cant tell if these are true or false chanterelle. Found a bunch on this rainy day near cambridge MN
View attachment 40547
View attachment 40548
View attachment 40549


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Those are not chantrelles not sure what those one are. Chantrelles should have a gill like structure that are not verry deep they run down the stem the inside is white they peel like string cheese and have a sweet apricot smell to them.


----------



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

jg010682 said:


> not sure what those one are.


I believe they are _Boletinellus merulioides, _commonly known as the Ash Bolete.


----------

